# FS: Mayflower APC, Chest Rigs, HSGI Chest Rig, CamelBak 3 day pack



## pm410 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey guys, cleaning out my locker, have the below listed stuff for sale. Just shoot me a pm if you're interested. If you're in the Baltimore/DC area we can meet. 


*Camelbak Motherlode Discontinued*


Used, in great condition. Slight discoloration on front Velcro where a nametape was. Besides that pack is in perfect shape. Coyote $75

 
 


*Mayflower UW GEN V Split Front Chest Rig w/ ATS Hydration Carrier*


New, never used. Includes an ATS hydration carrier as well as the pockets that initially came with it. Coyote $200

 
 

*Mayflower APC w/ Mayflower UW Chest Rig Gen IV and Mayflower Assault Back Panel Type 2HW*


This was used once for the range, approximately 45 minutes. Shows no wear, and the back panel has never been fielded. I also have to shoulder straps for the Chest Rig included if you’d like to detach it. MSRP for the entire set is $620. Coyote. Selling for $400.

 
 

*HSGI Warlord V2 Chest Rig w/ ATS Hydration Carrier
*
Lightly used, shows no wear. Comes with hydration bladder that attaches to the rig. Padded shoulder straps included. Coyote. $145

 

OBO and trade offers accepted. Shipping can be calculated once you give me a location. I have an ebay account if you’d like to validate a transaction through there. Paypal only. I will keep this up here for a few days before I post them all onto Ebay.


----------

